# field wire fence along curved driveway



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

Driveway is pretty curved as seen in picture, several different directions. I want fence to run the same distance along side of driveway. I was planning on using t-posts w/ wooden line post in between. Do you think this will work if I place wooden line posts in sharpest part of curve, or should all be wooden posts, or any other sugestions? thanks (Braces assemblies will be every 200' or so as needed and at corners.)


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................You can use of those single rebar posts , drive one every at each point where you want the fence wire to follow the curvature of the road ! Then take nylon string and and wrap around each post , this will give you a visual picture of how the wire will look . You Must use a piece of Steel pipe along with a diagional brace welded at the top too prevent the wire from pushing the deadmen , OVER ! 
...................Looking at your pic , on the left side of the road you can pull the field fence straight across IF you install some 3 inch OD pipe in the ground about 6 feet apart and connect them with horizontial runners welded together . Don't stretch from the high points as the road descends down , into and then back up the valley , rather pick two points that are like halfway . You can Run a level string line from one side to the other and measure how much elevation drop you have . If you install several pipe deadmen going down one side , then across the bottom and back UP the other side , you and another heavy individual can literally stand on the stretched field fence and push it down and then have some welded hooks at the bottom of the posts to hold the wire once you get it down ! THE REASON I know this will work is because my neighbor and myself used this very method to fence across a low spot on a piece of property I had just purchased . It would seem that the field fence would break , but it didn't because we gave it time to stretch , and we worked down one side and then did the other side . When my other neighbors came by and asked me HOW I was able to build a perimeter fence that was SO TIGHT across the low spot I tried to explain but they wanted to do it the fast , easy way and said it took to much work . 
..................If you are smart you would build a device that works like a bumper gate at the very lowest point where most of the runoff from storms will occur maybe 2 feet high out of welded pipe . Then you can build your fence across the top of this structure . If you run wire close to the ground at the low spot it will just catch all kinds of stuff and become a man made barrier to inhibit the run off and maybe pull your fence out of the ground . , fordy:tmi:


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

What are you fencing in or out? T-posts and unbraced corners are not going to allow you to tension the field fence to any great degree. Without tension, it doesn't have nearly as much strength to animals digging under or pushing against it. I think you are gong to need to use heavier wooden posts at ever direction change. Try to make as long of straight runs as possible to simplify bracing, speed installation, and reduce costs.


----------



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

CesumPec said:


> What are you fencing in or out? T-posts and unbraced corners are not going to allow you to tension the field fence to any great degree. Without tension, it doesn't have nearly as much strength to animals digging under or pushing against it. I think you are gong to need to use heavier wooden posts at ever direction change. Try to make as long of straight runs as possible to simplify bracing, speed installation, and reduce costs.


Corners will be braced.


----------

